
FBI director claims that videoing police is causing crime uptick - LinuxBender
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/12/fbi_director_claims_again_that_phone_footage_is_causing_crime_uptick/
======
JustSomeNobody
He needs to be replaced.

I get that law enforcement sees the world through a filter that has been
tainted by criminals. But, law enforcement needs to remain objective in spite
of that.

